# New 12"+ Ternetzi!!!



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

1


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

2


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

3


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

4


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

5


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

6


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

7


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

8


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

9


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

10


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

11


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

12


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Very impressive group!!!







Just a question why no gravel and decor? No room? But like I said awesome!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

those are some pretty nice fish!!!!!!!!!!

how do they like the bare tank?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Very impressive group!!! Just a question why no gravel and decor? No room? But like I said awesome!


I had Ick for a month and a week so i got rid of the gravel, for better water quality and easier water changes. Also got rid of decor for more room and they are more active like this. Also the big Ternetzi tries to attack me when I walk by the tank.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow








NIce stuff


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

WOW looking good!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Az shoal Man NICE


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Whoa! All monsters!!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking fish, all of them!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful shoal.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Monsterous p's!!! Nice pics as well.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

real beuties


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sweet ass fish man! Did ya get the tern from wayne mah?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

amazing shoal I would wonna see a mouse trip and fall in the middle of the tank




























kill 'em they would say


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

AWSOME SHOAL THERE MAN!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Sweet ass fish man! Did ya get the tern from wayne mah?


Yup! Also the Tern looks to be more like 13" instead of 12".


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

DAYUM nice big a$$ p's bro.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Very nice, awesome size om those tern's







.
Ta.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great monster tank...congrats...







!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would invest in a titainium heater bro, My piraya smashed my glass one pretty easy. I had it longways just like that.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

They've already broke one a couple months ago w/ these ones there's a lifetime warranty. when I upgrade I will be getting a couple Titanium heaters.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice shoal, I am loving that BIG Ternetzi. I am thinking about getting me one of those.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That's freakin nuts!!! awesome Tern!

Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Those are sweet fish








Nice tank also


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Like STEVE - "the crocadile hunter" would say:

There GORGEOUS!!

Beautiful fish & tank setup.

Did you have to re-inforce the floor?

Is it true that you need to reinforce the floor support if you have a 125 Gallon+

Ez.
FLUID-


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fluidnyc said:


> Like STEVE - "the crocadile hunter" would say:
> 
> There GORGEOUS!!
> 
> ...


 Not if you are on the bottom floor







I have a 135 in my room in my house and i have no probs at all


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

NICE Harley,

Hmm I got a High Ranch house, and live on 2nd Floor...
So I was talking to Dad, he said i would need to reinforce the floor before I went to a 150 Gallon. :sad:

Only god knows how much that would cost heh...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

My tank is on the second floor and it's fine no bracing needed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet specimens


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

PROPS!

Nice fish, they look very happy and healthy!

Good Work!


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Damn they are huge, awsome display tank.


----------

